# Slipping into the room....



## Red One (Mar 15, 2008)

hmmmm, hope there's an empty chair near the back. Oh, drat, dropped the cup and spilled my coffee. Sure hope no one noticed. (sigh) They did. 

Well, hello everyone. Just Jim recommended I take a peek, so here I am with paper and pen. Wow, this is a big place! Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to wandering around, meeting new people, exchanging ideas, and improving my writing skills. 

Do they serve coffee in here? I need a refill. :lol:


----------



## Shinn (Mar 15, 2008)

How many people has Just Jim referred here exactly??

Anyways, welcome to Writing Forums Red One!!


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Just Jim (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Red, Glad you made it. You look good in coffee. Glad you got your hair done.

Look around and make a note of who writes good comments. Then post something and ask them to review it.

It's a fun place.

Jim


----------



## Red One (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks you guys!
Shinn, no exact count on that, sorry!  LOL
Rumpole40K, I love your emoticon!  I do that on my desk somedays.
Just Jim, I'll do that. Just hoping I can get around without a map!


----------



## Nickie (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Sam (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome. 

Sam.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your stay .


----------



## Hawke (Mar 16, 2008)

No more coffee for you until you clean up the one you dropped, missy. Where do you think you are—at home? 

Oh yeah. Welcome. Make yourself at home.


----------



## flashgordon (Mar 16, 2008)

Screw coffee, switch to mate, it wont give you the jitters. Also, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Red One (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Sam and Arlen!
Hawke, I always clean up my messes.  lol!
flash, coffee doesn't have that affect on me anymore, but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## No Brakes (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Red! Great to see you here. It will be nice to be able to keep in touch once the class is done!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 18, 2008)

wordjunkie said:


> Welcome and good luck!
> 
> What really is encouraging to me is that just when I was at the brink of giving up on writing, I found a mentor / tutor / instructor who has helped me so much that I can never repay him. His name is Rob Parnell. If you will visit the following website below, you will see wonderful ebooks and tools to help you hone your writing skills. Yes, I also get a commission from sales of those who make purchases, but I am convinced that I am doing you a favor after seeing what it has done for me. I hope you will visit so that you will see what I mean. His ebooks are DIRT CHEAP. But the wisdom and instruction that they contain is worth more than gold.


 
Oh, I dunno. I like Writing Forums, myself. *And it's free!*


----------

